# Just hatched - part two



## leviatan (May 29, 2007)

Today I have big suprise !

1





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7. .


----------



## OGIGA (May 29, 2007)

Nice pictures! Looks great!


----------



## HempKnight (May 29, 2007)

Ya thanks for pictures!! Looks great


----------



## Ian (May 31, 2007)

Awesome photos! What species is that?


----------



## leviatan (Mar 26, 2008)

Ian said:


> Awesome photos! What species is that?


Miomantis sp


----------



## Gurd (Mar 27, 2008)

Well caught


----------

